# Strange question



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

Well i bought a 29gal tank and the previous owners previous owner siliconed a mirror to the back of the tank and im trying to find the best way to either get the mirror off the back of the tank or get the mirror finish off the back of the mirror

i have tried using a razor blade to get rid of the silicone it kind works but is a slow arduous process and i have also tried a razor blade for the mirror finish and it barely gets anything off

i am gonna go to my local parts store tomorrow(have to go anyways to see if they are hiring) and im gonna pick up a gasket scraper and some gasket scraper razor blades and use some silicone spray and see if i can get the mirror finish off any better

so if any of you guys have run into something similar to this i would be greatly appreciated to know what you did and if anybody has any ideas i would be greatly appreciative also
Reply With Quote


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

IMO it would look better if you took the long road and removed the mirror. I'm guessing that it was attached to the exsisting glass panel...... try an exacto knife thats the only way i know to remove a glass panel when repairing a broken tank.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

yea it is siliconed to the back of the existing panel and i have been trying to get a razor blade between the 2 pieces of glass to get at the silicone but these people did a good job of getting a nice tight seal on the glass which is really making me a little frustrated hence the reason i am taking a little break so i dont get overly angry and break something


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

did they do this to keep the fish entertained? or was it for a lizard. i know when i hadmy iguana we had a mirror in his tank but it was removable.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

im not really sure what it was for but it has a crushed shell substrate still in the tank so im guessing they had fish in it last but the mirror could have been on there from long ago where they couldve had a lizard


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

any chnce of posting some pictures,,,,, so maybe we can see the egde where the two glass panal are siliconed


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

no problem ill have my little brother take some pics of the edges and have him download them to the computer then ill figure out how to post the pics but it may be awhile cause he sleeps in alot


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Be careful! Wear leather gloves if you have some lying around...


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

well i didnt get a chance to get any pics up cause right after my little bro got up we had to start working on home projects to organize all the stuff that came out of my old apt. a couple days ago so we never had a chance to rest

and i got a pretty good idea last night im thinking i could use a length of 10 or 15lb fishing line and try and get it behind the top between the mirror and tank and just work it down and see if i can slice through the silicone like that im gonna test out this theory later on today if i can find any fishing line before then


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

fishing line is a good idea... many people have used it to disasemble aquariums.


----------

